# dark saxophone godz in blues, saxophone is sutch a sexy instrument sounds sexy to me



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the good saxophonist, who are the ultimate godz of saxophone today and in the past..
:tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Of today:

Mihäly Dresch
Joshua Redman
Chris Potter
James Carter
Yuri Honing
Mete Erker


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

I've always loved Cannonball Adderley and Dexter Gordon. This is a beautiful album:















A more recent player I like is Joe Lovano. Also, for something a bit more "out there", I like John Zorn, and the amazing Lenny Pickett.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

These two aren't bad.









(John Coltrane and Ben Webster - here's the article that goes with the photo: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/09/magazine/the-intimacy-behind-jazzs-seminal-image.html)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

For bluesy playing listen to Boss Tenor by Gene Ammons, or Coleman Hawkins Encounters Ben Webser. The Gerry Mulligan/Ben Webster album is also recommended.

Oliver Nelson/Eric Dolphy-Screamin' The Blues

Yusef Lateef played a lot of great bluesy jazz on tenor sax, oboe, and flute. Try The Three Faces Of Yusef Lateef, or Cry/Tender.

For younger players I like Michael Blake. Try his Lift CD.

If you want some more aggressive stuff, listen to the Vandermark 5. Some good CDs are Burn The Incline; Elements Of Style, Exercises In Surprise; and Simpatico.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> For bluesy playing listen to Coleman Hawkins Encounters Ben Webser.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> When I haven't heard Jazz for a while, thats the one I get out.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I love the good saxophonist, who are the ultimate godz of saxophone today...


Eric Alexander
Loren Stillman
Sabir Mateen
Anat Cohen
Rob Brown
Jon Irabagon
Assif Tsahar
Wayne Escoffery
Ellery Eskelin
Gebhard Ullmann
Tim Berne
Donny McCaslin
Tom Chapin (RIP)
Mark Turner
Steve Lehman
Andy Laster
David Binney
Tony Malaby
Chris Potter
Jameel Moondoc


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've said it before - saxophone is OK but I really can't stand the sexyphone. I can't feel the sensuality there because it just sounds cheap to me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Saxophone is a cool instrument, but not one I am very fond of except when my favorite guitarist's brother plays it:


----------

